# Reasonable Marines and Necron pariah



## C'Tan Chimera

It's just some photoshop tablescraps, I know. But I figured their combined presence might be of some worth. Given the nature of things, I don't have much time to make measly 40k art, let alone polish it up like these fellows. 










Initial rough sketch




















And the (weak) colored version.










If I ever actually got around to painting my few Space Marines, they'd look like that.


----------



## Shag

Kinda a cool idea to have Space Marines in camo.


----------



## Klomster

Kinda like how the raven guard should be.

Strike from the shadows and that stuff.

The art looks great, love the noir style on the pariah.


----------



## Hammer49

Art work looks good especially the space marine.


----------



## Doelago

That Necron was pretty epic.


----------

